# Look what came in the mail today!



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Total impulse buy last week. It was on sale what can i say.  I can't wait to install!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Enjoy! It gives our 2.5's a nice little growl, too!


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

ur gunna love it


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

This is one of the few intakes I've bought over the years that I actually noticed an improvement over stock.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

ive had it on for a few hundred miles now and the verdict is in; I love it. The rev hang is annoying but once i get software it should go away. There is definitely some more pep when i hit the throttle. A lot more then expected for just a cai. I get up passed 100 quicker(easier?) now. Oh and when i first drove it after install, i was like ...oh ok...not too bad...then i hit the gas...and the belowing roar hit me in the face.  5 cyl ftw.

totally worth it.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> ive had it on for a few hundred miles now and the verdict is in; I love it. The rev hang is annoying but once i get software it should go away. There is definitely some more pep when i hit the throttle. A lot more then expected for just a cai. I get up passed 100 quicker(easier?) now. Oh and when i first drove it after install, i was like ...oh ok...not too bad...then i hit the gas...and the belowing roar hit me in the face.  5 cyl ftw.
> 
> totally worth it.


wait till you get software :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I love those impulse buying too:laugh::thumbup:
Where did you get it from and how much?


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Thinking of getting one soon. Agreed on where you bought it, and make a pic of the installed part!


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

congrats man! I also bought on an impulse the Neuspeed intake


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

n00b question: 
does the rev hang happen to all 2.5s with CAI?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

HollisJoy said:


> n00b question:
> does the rev hang happen to all 2.5s with CAI?


It happens to all 2.5s without a tune.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

eatrach said:


> I love those impulse buying too:laugh::thumbup:
> Where did you get it from and how much?


I got it new straight from APR on sale for 250 + tax and shipping.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DerekH said:


> It happens to all 2.5s without a tune.


and it suks.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> and it suks.


It does, but these engines really need tuning anyway. So i just look at it as a mandatory mod lol.


----------

